

Greece Land Registry Challenge - mhlang
http://www.copernicus-masters.com/index.php?kat=challenges.html&anzeige=ncma.html#prize

======
mhlang
Greece's lack of a working land registry creates massive difficulties for
investors and tax collectors:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/27/world/europe/greeces-
tangl...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/27/world/europe/greeces-tangled-land-
ownership-is-a-hurdle-in-recovery.html)

It will be interesting to see whether local customs and practical knowledge
can somehow be recognized in the development of visualization apps.

You almost certainly can't trust the existing data.

